# how do you guys store your snow thrower off season?



## guest

Its getting near spring.. im looking forward to losing the snow thrower and putting on the mower deck.. still early now.. but im anxious..


So how do you guys store your thrower? 
I plan to remove it, grease it and then put it (outside) up on a pallet.. ill probably cover it with a tarp.. I figured the pallet to keep some moisture off of the thing.. 


Anything good or bad about this? or anything i am not doing?


----------



## wheely_boy

I don't have a blower but I store my plow under my sunroom which is build on an elevated deck with a gravel floor. Actually it's tall enough that I can store the Wheel horse down there too (in the summer months) which frees up space in the garage. I've done this for about 5 years now and the equipment stays nice and dry and I haven't had any problems with any vermin moving into it. The stuff gets a little dusty and that's about it.


----------



## Ingersoll444

me? will my walk behind I just park somewere. Old gas and everything.    Boy, wounder why I keep needing to rebuild the carb?????


----------



## jbetts13

the shed this summer l'am going to rebuild it, it is alittle beat up haha


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Its getting near spring.. im looking forward to losing the snow thrower and putting on the mower deck.. still early now.. but im anxious..
> 
> 
> So how do you guys store your thrower?
> I plan to remove it, grease it and then put it (outside) up on a pallet.. ill probably cover it with a tarp.. I figured the pallet to keep some moisture off of the thing..
> 
> 
> Anything good or bad about this? or anything i am not doing? *


That's exactly how I store mine John. Up on a pallet in the back of the shop.


----------



## ducati996

I either place it on a dolley or small blocks of wood so no moisture builds up underneath...Grease the fittings and spray with silicone spray and leave it alone until next winter..

Duc

I forgot- In a heated garage of course !!


----------



## jbetts13

those are all good but l try to keep mine in doors


----------



## bigl22

I built a 10x14 ft. shed about 10 years ago - it has an elevated floor made of 2 layers of plywood -- I made shelves all along the wals and bolted them into the arched wall/ceilings so I have space for the 2 pushmowers and the big rear tine tiller and the smal 2hp cultivator tiller and the snowthrower and the JDL120 and a little dab left over to walk around to the shelves etc. the shelves are full of junk-- the machinery gets a little dusty , but stays dry-- I am going to have to repalce the door trim this summer though -- i didn't use treated lumber for the trim although i used treated lumber for the rest of the shed except OSB for the roof sheathing --


----------



## Toolman

Hi Simple John,
What you plan to do sounds good to me. 
Planning on storing it on a wood pallet? You might want to grease up or oil the wood before you put the snowblower on it so it doesn't draw moisture from the wood. 
If you store it under an overhang that will help. When you check on it from time-to-time, look out for wasps.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I either place it on a dolley or small blocks of wood so no moisture builds up underneath...Grease the fittings and spray with silicone spray and leave it alone until next winter..
> 
> Duc *


As a corrosion preventative coating you may want to consider spraying this all over the rust prone parts of the snow blower. It holds up really well and prevents rust. 

T-9 Boeshield 

You can buy it at Boat US and West Marine. 

This works good too.

CorrosionX HD 

Skyvision sells it as does many other places.

click here


----------



## ducati996

Your right Chief Marine supply stores offered the best stuff for corrision and storage lubricants

Duc


----------



## Live Oak

I have used the same military equivalent spray on my trailer and older equipment to keep rust spots in check with very good results. It is kinda of a sticky, waxxy finish but stands up much better to being out in the elements. Kinda pricey, but for storage would be very well suited.


----------



## guest

thanks, good ideas about the anti corrosion stuff.. im guessing its like WD40 but better? ill swing up to west marine and see what they sell... 
cant hurt to spray it on everything i guess....


----------



## leolav

Best thing to do is take it off on a warm spring day and leave it to thouroughly dry out in the warm sun. Then, put it on top of blocks of wood to keep moisture out of it. Lube the crap out of it before storing and try to store it inside if possible.

I also have storage issues, but I may store mine in the basement of our house. Not sure I like the thought of bringing it down stairs though


----------



## bontai Joe

leolav,
taking it down stairs isn't so bad, it's dragging it back UP the stairs that will strain your back and have you cursing the sky.

:F4:


----------



## leolav

I obviously would ask for help. Yeah right.

I am more concerned about the fit if it will make it through the door and by my pool tables without doing too muck damage.


----------



## aegt5000

I do it the same way as Duc, except my storage place is better.
I put it in my brothers heated garage.


----------



## jbetts13

l got a plastic pallet 4 sale make and offer if needed would be good to store snow blower


----------



## Argee

If you get rusted before you get a chance to paint....think *OSPHO*...it stops rust in it's place...I picked up some in Florida last week.


----------



## guest

Well i pulled my snow thrower & frame off my tractor yesterday.. 

It felt good not to have that big thing on the front..

It came off real easy.. it only took about 15 minutes.. it would have been less, but i did not have instructions on pulling the sub frame off.. 

One problem i did have; I tried greasing the thrower fittings.. Damned things were painted, and they got totally stuck on my grease gun nozzle.. 
Initially i used the rubber grease gun hose on the 1st zerk. I could not get the damned thing off.. I thought i was doing something wrong, so i tried the metal nozzle on another zerk. This one got stuck too.. it was a pain in the ass to get them off.. on one, the zerk came out, on the other it ended up breaking...

I tried the grease gun on my trailer tires and the tractor grease fitting and it worked fine.. i think it was just that the zerks were painted and got stuck in the nozzle.. 

I'm gonna replace the 4 zerks with new unpainted ones..

When i finally got the greasing done, I sprayed CRC (anti corrosion stuff) on the bottom of the blower.. im gonna let it dry outside and get it up on a palet.. till i get my garage.. ill probably store it in there after..


----------



## Old_Nodaker

While back I heard about a farmer that wrapped his combine completely in plastic. When he took the plastic off in the fall so he could use the combine, it was solid rust. The plastic just retained the moisture. Might be one of those urban myths, but still a point to remember.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *While back I heard about a farmer that wrapped his combine completely in plastic. When he took the plastic off in the fall so he could use the combine, it was solid rust. The plastic just retained the moisture. Might be one of those urban myths, but still a point to remember. *


That's no urban myth, that's sound advice. We used to use grill covers to protect the barbecue grill over winter.....NOT ANYMORE! We had a grill so rusted come the following spring we had to throw it away. I guess if your in an area wheres there is little humidity (like the desert) you could keep things covered without much problem.

John if your going to be storing it outside, put it on the north side of a building to limit the exposure to the sun, but consider *not covering* it as it will probably enhance the chance of rusting in your climate.


----------

